# Box of chocolate



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello fellow growers..here Im running *Umbras *..Box of chocolate...soaked 6 beans and have 4 growing...hope to find some caramel clusters in there..or even a nice chocolate covered cherry:hubba:...lets get this show growing

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Iams (Nov 20, 2012)

"Life is like a box of chocalate....."

Sorry, had to do it.:ignore: 

Green Mojo 4u2.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2012)

ahh heck , sure I'LL watch this grow show fer sure too .
I read about this over at the 'zon. Pretty cool mix o genetics in there.:aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 20, 2012)

i'm in, who doesn't love chocolate


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2012)

:watchplant:

Can't wait for the smoke report. 

Smoked some Chocolate something before, but I didn't taste the chocolate in it.


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2012)

In these seeds will be all kinds of terpens and tastes. From very fruity to lemon pinesol to semi sweet chocolate. The buds are very dense so good air flow is important. I am also growing a few of these and I find that the more microbes I give it, the bigger they get, every day. Mine are 5 nodes in 10 days.


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2012)

here is 1 of the pheno's


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2012)

okay friends ..Happy Hollidays...as "Foest Gump "said....

"you never know what ya gonna get"

All four are groing diffrent....but are doing well..untill next week

:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll tag along.  Gotta read up on these genetics.  Green Mojo for your girls.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy Growing...out of the 4 I have 1 female...2 males..1 unknown...may have messed up my soil mix and will have the females in check prior to flowering..untill next time

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2012)

:ciao: passion

okay we have 2 females and are now in 3 gallon bags...I plan to veg a bit longer than into flower room...

Happy New year everyone


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking nice 4u.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 1, 2013)

Fire be warm this fire mind ifin I pull stump 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello and thanks for stopping by....I took some clips from these 2 girls and Placed in flower today....now the Show really begins

:ciao:  *umbra*


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking really nice 4U, big ole fan leaves..


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking good 4U!!  Can't wait to see them buds!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

sorry for the blurry pics...lens fogs up when RH is High...like me:giggle:


----------



## ray jay (Jan 14, 2013)

:icon_smile: :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2013)

okay took 8 days to get roots and yes I have clones of both girls...lets hope we have a Gem


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 22, 2013)

Hope you don't mind if I tag along!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2013)

Gonna be some White Chocolate on them Buds Bro.


----------



## missabentley (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll be followin this thread. Green mojo to ya


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like your goin to get some nice bud off those......:icon_smile:


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2013)

just another 8 weeks or so


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2013)

:icon_smile: 

I like they dont stretch much...untill next time:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2013)

:icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 30, 2013)

Nicely done as always 4u! Mind if I ask a grow question? Why the yellowing of leaves and also looks like tips are curling under? What causes that and what do you do to correct it? Thanks for the info! Green mojo!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Nicely done as always 4u! Mind if I ask a grow question? Why the yellowing of leaves and also looks like tips are curling under? What causes that and what do you do to correct it? Thanks for the info! Green mojo!



thanks for stopping by...I dont sweat the yellowing that Low..its normal for the age..the curling is from over watering Im sure..and sometimes it dont go away...but I try and skip a watering to allow dry medium....thanks foor stopping in..


okay *Umbra*...I transplanted the 2 I wanted from 1 and 2....and will give *Ray *the others...:icon_smile:....take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 3, 2013)

looking great 4u!!!


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2013)

looks good


----------



## dekgib (Feb 6, 2013)

Those are looking good bro


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2013)

heres My Update...I have 2 of each in veg for the second and third run...The ones in flower are Half way done:yay:


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 20, 2013)

Their looking tasty 4u.  Well done.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks for looking in *powerplanter*...

was able get some pics when lights went out


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2013)

They are looking happy in there. Is that how you like your leafs, with just a touch of burn? Not that they are burned of course. They are beautiful.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice. And I always like a little Turn and Burn myself.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They are looking happy in there. Is that how you like your leafs, with just a touch of burn? Not that they are burned of course. They are beautiful.




:ciao:  *Rose*...from what I have learned is feed the plant till the tips burn than back off a bit:aok:..its called the sweet spot


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2013)

:lama:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 23, 2013)

yummmm chocolate                     :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2013)

Going to run the 2 clones of #2 again ..they just got moved up to next rotation ...#1 will keep on...keeping on:lama:..maybe get pics this weekend


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

thats a sweet mutation 4u. that box of choc is looking mighty tasty


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

How cool.


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn Smoke! Drooling over the laptop brother!!!


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2013)

seriously nice job. thanks for running these for me


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 7, 2013)

thats some good genetics you got there umbra gratz


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Tomba (Mar 7, 2013)

I need those chocolates! And I'm going after them!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2013)

Lookin good 4u!! :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

umbra said:
			
		

> seriously nice job. thanks for running these for me



no thank you for shareing the love brother...those that got these are blessed with some gems..I did put the 2 clones I had of #2 in flower tonight and will see what comes...here is #2 and will be Harvested Sunday ..56 days...I also have 2 clones of this one as well as rooted clones:yay:..... more later my friend


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey 4u:ciao:

I just scored some of these as a freebies addition in an auction.:woohoo:

 Yours is Looking dank and I can't wait to get mine planted. Suppose to be here tomorrow


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 20, 2013)

Schweet!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2013)

I got my *Box of chocolate  *in the mail yesterday.

Will be getting them in the cups soon.
Got a Psyco Crack, Cherry Bubba, plus my own that I just started, so once they get along these *Box of chocolate* will be planted.

Just hope I can do as well as 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2013)

oh Im sure your gonna nail these *duck*..:aok:..I was able to save the #1:yay:  and here is the other #2 that was Mutant and Hermed day 57...They at day 41 today..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the second pic of the leaf, :yay: :bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 18, 2013)

Just B-E-A-U-T-I-full 4U, looks like some stellar there, bud. 

Still using the T-Town soil? Need to pick some up since I started up again.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 29, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Just B-E-A-U-T-I-full 4U, looks like some stellar there, bud.
> 
> Still using the T-Town soil? Need to pick some up since I started up again.




Oh yeah Brother..why not....get on it man...and when ya do give a shout...next week looks great weather...may start putting some strains outside...will need more pooooo.....anywho...just Harvested the other #2


*Umbra*...ran these ones 60 days and no sign from what I seen so far of nanner????..they are hanging now and do for manacure next weekend..and then its all gone...Ill inspect further but so far I realy cant say what that clear nanner looking thing was...maybe a twin pistil or something...more on that later...Just gave a nice cut #1 to a buddy here see how it does under "Advanced Nutrients" and its own 20gallon pot and 1kHps:hubba:....Ill be sure get pics up...peeps here really like it:icon_smile:...


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

:ciao:

Heres a video of the Box chocolate My buddy ran in a 20gallon smart pot..Addvanced nutrients..under a 1k HPS..

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik0_UxystAk


----------

